# Pavoni servicing



## Vealie (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi,

Thanks for adding me to the forum.

I'm on the South coast and I'm looking to get my Pavoni Professional serviced. The guy I used to use has disappeared so I'm looking for recommendations. Can anyone help?

vealie


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Vealie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

Anything wrong your Pavoni?

The Pavoni is so easy to service (replacing seals, etc) that, in my opinion, it would pay off for you to service it yourself. The advantage is that you'll know you machine better and will know exactly what has been done.

If you are inclined to do that sort of thing that is.


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

I'm just gearing up to have a go at servicing a pre-millennium model I bought in the summer.

It works fine but I want to clean behind the shower screen and there is a leak at the connection between the boiler and the brewhead when pulling at the lever.

I thought I'd better replace all the seals at the same time. I don't think it needs descaling. I used citric acid when I bought it and it worked well and still looks spotless inside the boiler.

The steam tap drips a little and the base rotates but I think those may be a bit more involved to fix.

I plan on following the steps here:

https://www.home-barista.com/repairs/refeathering-peacock-pavoni-head-gasket-replacement-t70.html

And buying the parts (o-rings etc) here for £20:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Domestic-Service-Kits/m-c-262.aspx


----------



## Vealie (Jan 1, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anything wrong your Pavoni?
> 
> ...


Working alright but base cracked/broken and after nearly 20 years it is showing its age.

I have the group off frequently because the piston unwinds but I am not up to setting the machine up for optimal performance. Last service about 5 years ago. It's about time for an experienced person to give it a tweak.


----------



## whitey72 (Oct 10, 2014)

Pretty sure https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/gb/Home.aspx do services. I got a quote from them a while ago but decided to have a go myself as I couldn't be arsed to arrange the posting. My Europiccola is a Millenium so not sure if that makes much difference. I am not technically gifted but having mugged up on Youtube, I felt brave enough to take it apart one piece at a time. There are some great videos there (e.g.https://youtu.be/DwLkxOpXSOg). I've done it a few times since and really enjoy it now. There are a few fiddly bits (for me at least) and it's definitely worth getting the correct pliers to remove the c-shaped snap ring from inside the top of the group but apart from that my advice would be, have a go! As mediumroaststeam said you learn so much - not all plain sailing, I realised yesterday that I'd pinched one of the gaskets on the piston which has caused a minor leak but just rooting out the cause of the problem was rewarding. If you do, would love to hear how you get on.


----------



## Bmhillier2002 (May 22, 2018)

AE Stanton in West London does plenty of La Pav services - best around I'd say


----------



## thewhitehouse (Aug 4, 2020)

just bought a late 60's pavoni , with twin power toggle switch on eBay which was supposedly win perfect working order !!! it seems not !!!🤨....

hello,

 does anyone know if there is a service kit for a late 60's pavonine lever coffee machine . Unfortunately the espresso shop doesn't do them / cannot source them as they are apparently a little smaller than later ones.

I have water leaking out of the head when it warms up and assume it is the plunger gaskets gone ?? and lever doesn't apply much pressure when engaging

any help appreciated. Have phoned espresso services .co.uk but they do not /cannot source these gaskets as they are slightly smaller apparently...

Mine is the coffee machine where the head unit is welded to the boiler and the plunger is serviced by sliding it out where the head unit goes...

mark


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

thewhitehouse said:


> just bought a late 60's pavoni , with twin power toggle switch on eBay which was supposedly win perfect working order !!! it seems not !!!🤨....
> 
> hello,
> 
> ...


 Hi mark @Francesco aka francesco ceccarelli is your go to for this you can go to his website http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/

hope this helps


----------



## thewhitehouse (Aug 4, 2020)

thank you


----------



## Vealie (Jan 1, 2019)

A belated thank you for all the answers.

I think I will do any servicing myself as I've already had the machine in pieces, seen the videos, and like others feel I can manage it ok. It's just the setting up and spotting anything that isn't working to spec that worries me. I'm also a bit reluctant to despatch an expensive machine to Glasgow. If there is anyone on South Coast I could run it over there.

I'm still getting good coffee and no leaks so it's not an emergency.

I've had this machine for decades and every day it's a challenge to deliver the perfect shot. A joy when you get it right a disappointment when you don't. I now think humidity is way more important than when I started. Also, my little Rancilio Rocky Grinder could be improved on.

thanks for all the advice!

vealie.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

La pavonis are so easy to work on yourself, there really is not a lot to them @Vealie have you considered doing the modifications to stabilise the machine?


----------

